

TED: Body parts on a chip  - TheLegace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_1914766445&feature=iv&src_vid=9H38oQBw2HU&v=CpkXmtJOH84

======
TheLegace
I should add this is a TEDx talk, I didn't manage to put it in the title,
maybe a mod can fix it.

